# 64' Le Mans rear bumper



## GIA1964 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello, I am new to the forum and hope someone can help me on this issue. I am currently doing a partial restoration on a 1964 Le Mans 2dr Post Coupe. I am wanting to replace the rear chrome bumper as it isn't in the greatest shape, and it's also slightly bent on the drivers side and doesn't line up evenly like the passenger side. I have a friend who has a nice chrome rear bumper from a 1965 Le Mans and compared to the 64' rear bumper, they both look the same. Can I use a 65' rear bumper for my 64' Le Mans? Thank you


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

GIA1964 said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and hope someone can help me on this issue. I am currently doing a partial restoration on a 1964 Le Mans 2dr Post Coupe. I am wanting to replace the rear chrome bumper as it isn't in the greatest shape, and it's also slightly bent on the drivers side and doesn't line up evenly like the passenger side. I have a friend who has a nice chrome rear bumper from a 1965 Le Mans and compared to the 64' rear bumper, they both look the same. Can I use a 65' rear bumper for my 64' Le Mans? Thank you


According to this site they are interchangeable.

LEMANS/GTO


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The 64 to 65 bumper might look the same to you but I can spot the wrong year bumper on a car very easily. The wrong year bumper might fit but I would think you would have some large gaps. Study the bumpers and you will start seeing different things about them.


----------



## GIA1964 (Nov 16, 2014)

I can see the difference between the two, as the 65' Lemans/GTO rear tail panel sticks out a little further than a 64' does. So, there would be a gap issue there! Thanks for the input!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Easy enough to get your original bumper straightened and re-chromed. About $400 in my neck of the woods, and excellent results, too.


----------

